# I thought I got a Vizsla. I got a cat!



## TateTN (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey guys,

We've had our girl Frances for 27 days now. Overall, she's met puppy-stage expectations, as I did a lot of research before we chose this breed. The most surprising thing is that she's slept through the night, in her crate, at 10 weeks. No, I haven't let her wine and wake up to a mess, we used our old baby monitor and would let her out when she wined, but now she can make it through!

Anyway, I'm in TN. It gets cold for sure, but nothing insane. She absolutely hates going outside to potty, especially when it rains, coupled with the cold. The way she walks (when I carry her and set her on the lawn) is exactly like a cat, hating to be wet. On one hand it's hilarious, but on the other hand, it's annoying, as I'm also getting wet trying to get her to go to the bathroom. If I try to leave her outside, she'll just go on the aggregate or our entry mat, which I'm not ok with. One time I was standing out in the rain and she'd try a set her paws on top of my shoes. That's how much she hates it, lol. 

Any ideas? Or should I keep forcing the issue on the grass, despite the cold and rain with continued positive reinforcement? I've heard the idea of putting down a pad, but I'd rather not. Thanks for the input!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Does she have a warm coat? Preferably one that's got a nylon shell on the outside and a chest wrap, they go on easy and might give her the protection she needs to tolerate the winter.

The other thing is to carry her out, and put her down, then pick her up and take her in. At her age and given the fact that it's her first winter and her ability to fully regulate her body temp isn't quite developed, any potty outside is a success, regardless of location.


----------



## Wasatch Vizsla (Jan 19, 2019)

We got our Vizsla a coat. After years of eye rolling at folks who put coats on their dogs it serves us right that we now have one. It helped a ton after getting use to it. Especially those first couple of extra cold night were we got below zero.

But mostly we take ours, 8 weeks, to the same spot every times. Which is under a big Spruce tree and somewhat protected from the elements. That also helped while adjusting to outside potty training. Do you have a way to cover the potty spot? Maybe even one of those gigantic umbrellas while she adjusts.

Our pup has been a breeze to potty train. I contribute this to the breeder starting the litter going potty outside from a young age and the weather. Our pup wants to get inside as quickly as possible. She's highly motivated to potty as quickly as possible. She'll squat almost the second she hits the grass. And can pee twice and poop once in well under 5 minutes! She's done this since we brought her home so I can't take any credit unfortunately. I've never had a puppy this on the ball with potty training. It's amazing.

Good luck with your little one. Be sure to post an update when you've found a solution.


----------

